

Yehuda Katz Talks Rails 3.0 - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2010/02/09/Yehuda-Katz-Talks-Rails-30.aspx
A Q/A with Yehuda on the changes in Rails 3.0 and the changes in the Rails community.
======
wycats
The article is an unfiltered, unedited quick transcript of a conversation I
had with Alex.

I actually have used both Django and Python, and I'm not alone in my
criticism. Django avoids external dependencies, and has been criticized by
others in the Python community for encouraging use of it's own custom
middleware when standard WSGI middleware could be used instead.

In contrast, rails 3 embraces dependencies (we put a bunch of time into
general-purpose Ruby dependency management to make this work). We also heavily
leverage rack, making Rails 3 a first class Rack citizen.

------
jbronn
Besides the misspelling of "Rials" in the first question, I was also put off
by Yehuda's nonsensical criticisms about Django and Python -- doesn't sound
like he's used either.

